# Germany Bundesliga 12-14 Dec



## A_Skywalker (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## Pro (Dec 10, 2008)

Bayern to beat Stuttgart as guests. 
Bayern for me are in better forum and although the odds are maybe right I still tihnk Bayern will pull this one out which is the important in the end...


----------

